# Trolley rig help!



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

So first off I'm new to the forum. My names is James Myers and I love fishing! So I been looking all over for trolley rig info. But there's just not that much info on it out there. I have a fight rod with 40lb mono and a anchor rod with 25lb mono. I also have a rod holder and strap for the fight rod on the pier. But my question is where do I buy a castable anchor,release clip, and hook setup for king. I don't wanna make any anchors or clips rather just buy them I also don't really wanna buy the live bait hook setup to hook the live bait for the Kings. If nobody knows any company that sells these can anybody on here make me some of these I'd gladly purchase them. Thanks all help appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I may be wrong but I don't think trolley fishing is allowed on the local piers, most just snobble a cig or ly. I've always been interested in trolley fishing but have never found anyone to ask and talk about it.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think trolley fishing is allowed on the local piers, most just snobble a cig or ly. I've always been interested in trolley fishing but have never found anyone to ask and talk about it.



Yah I travel to piers I can fish them just enacted to learn to set one up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makadosis (Feb 8, 2015)

You can try the Hawaiian slide method. It is a sure fire way to send out HUGE baits on a casted line. Here are some images and a link. Hope this helps.


----------

